# Do all Dogs love fires ? Puppy spent ALL day laying by fire !



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Is it normal for a Dog to love fires ?

Our 5 month old Labrador, has spent ALL day laying on the floor by our wood burning fire. aa result she gets boiling, but won't move away

Do all Dogs this ? Spice never layed by the fire, & Daisy hardly ever does :confused1:


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

I think most like the heat, but we move our puppy because he could quite happily singe himself and not move


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

not mine.

dont have one at home, but when we visit my friend who has a fire she always stays away from it.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Brig gets too hot, but Jake loved it. The pups have yet to see it on.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Nope, Maya hates it dunno about Rusty.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Dora loves heat of any kind, especially a little fan heater we have, I will find her sat as close as she can get and boiling, I regularly get up and move her away but she just goes back to it until i have to turn it off or she will injure herself ! 

We call her the Heat Hog !


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Ollie sleeps in front of the fire ALL day. He only moves away from it if he's getting his food or when he goes for walks. He loves it, as soon as he comes in from a walk, he's asleep in front of it. :lol:


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I think they do - even my Mals lie next to the radiators, only getting up when they start panting!


----------



## Ambers Mum (Nov 11, 2010)

Amber loves laying in front the fire, in fact she is asleep in front of it right now!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Mine don't do heat of any kind, but try getting them in out of the snow and rain! I have to be careful about having the fire on. Now they are a bit older I can have it on if they are both indoors, but the minute they start playing it has to go off. Ferdie's tail went up in flames last year when he swung round suddenly, so I won't risk that again.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Dixie will move from anywhere she is comfily sound asleep as soon as the fire goes on.
If Dave is in between her and the fire she gets cross with him.
Only when she is really hot she will go and flop on the floor by the door (and I do mean flop.. she quite literally falls over) but is back again in a few mins.

Her bed is next to the radiator too, she just loves the heat lol.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Jet will sleep under the radiator when it's on. When it broke down, I had a fan heater on,and he slept infront of that! I think most dogs do if given the chance, at least all the ones I've known did.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Well I wouldnt say they hugged the fire cos they couldnt get near it for me:lol: so they used to just lie on me:lol::lol:

Sorry its a very old pic and all the dogs are passed away:

(


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Brings back memories  My Grandparents dog would lie in front of their fire for hours on end on the rug and as I grew up with him as a child I would often join him and lay there to in front of the warmth  Would have to get him to move for a bit in the end, he felt to hot!


----------



## archiesmum (Aug 28, 2010)

Domino loves sitting infront of the electric fire especially if he has been out in the cold.

I remember when I was a child our old dog would sit in front of the open fire all day and all night if he could. At christmas he used to love the chestnuts popping and he was allowed a toasted marshmellow as a treat for christmas.

Val xx


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

PoisonGirl said:


> Only when she is really hot she will go and flop on the floor by the door (and I do mean flop.. she quite literally falls over) but is back again in a few mins.


:lol: Ours will do that, puts a hole in the floor then sighs, huffs, puffs and is back by the fire within minutes!


----------



## Prof_Monty (Nov 17, 2010)

Monty loves to kip in front of a good fire, we thought it was just the heat, but now we think the light has something to do with it. He loves the open fire and the bar heater in my wife's study, but is not bothered with radiators or heaters which dont give off radiant light (however warm they are)...


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Buster doesn't he barks at it  he likes heaters and radiators though


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Toby will fight you for the closest spot to the fire at OH's parents. Bramble likes it but not as much as Toby.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Kinjilabs said:


> Well I wouldnt say they hugged the fire cos they couldnt get near it for me:lol: so they used to just lie on me:lol::lol:
> 
> Sorry its a very old pic and all the dogs are passed away:
> 
> (


Aww what a lovely picture :thumbup:


----------



## Snoop (Jan 24, 2010)

Our dog loves sleeping infront of a fireplace. Hense that's where you always find him when we visit my parents. I can only wish we had one!


----------



## Sheen and Eli (Mar 28, 2010)

Can't get close enough in our house Eli even sleeps with his head underneath when lokis' not around


----------

